# Toro Snowblower problem



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

mbgrdido said:


> I have a Toro Snowblower model #38405 which has a 2 cycle 3.5 Hp motor. It starts fines, however will backfire about every 10 seconds while running. I cleaned the carb jet, put in new fuel, and checked the spark plug. Any idea what is causing my backfire?


You should probably use 93, high octane. It's backfiring because the fuel in the combustion chamber is not burning completely.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Does that model have an air filter? If it does you might clean or replace it.


----------



## mbgrdido (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks I will give this a try.


----------

